# Grain Sorghum



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Looking good.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/grain-sorghum-tops-list-for-chinese-grain-imports-betsy-jibben/


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

In order for supply to keep up with demand someone will have to develop a control for the Sugarcane aphid that took a toll on locally grown Milo(grain sorghum) this last growing season. That little pest even has an affect on Johnson grass.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Did you know you can pop milo just like popcorn . Taste good too . The milo crop around here this season was outstanding . So far we have not had any issues with the sugarcane aphid , it might be due to our elevation ?


----------

